# Does this sound like an impending miscarriage



## Babushka

Hi everyone. I am looking for some feed back from women who have unfortunately had a miscarriage during the second trimester.

I am 18 weeks preg tomorrow. Yesterday I had light pink discharge when wiping on 3 occassions and have had nothing today (it's only 9am though - fingers crossed). I haven't had any spotting at all except after having sex when my period was due a few months ago.

I rang my midwife who said that I should only get medical attention if it turns red or starts to fill a pad.. she mentioned that it could be from the placenta moving. Also, I have been constipated and forced myself to use my bowels yesterday so maybe I have irritated my cervix....

I'm scared this is the beginning of the end & it's freaking me out. I would be very grateful to hear what you ladies think, and whether a miscarriage would typically start like this. I've had no pain by the way, just the normal twinges.

Also, I haven't felt the baby move yet but I did have a private US at 15 weeks and she was moving about and her heart beat was 157bpm


----------



## davidjoemum

I'm sorry you going through this.its very nerve wracking but your midwive is right pink spotting could cause of placenta moving.
However if you didn't feel your baby moving around you should seek medical attention right away this is emergency!!!!!
I hope everything going to be ok for you I am sending you millions virtual hugs!!!!!
Please update us on your progress I will be praying for you tonight so God help your baby will be fine!!!!


----------



## elsielouise

You can go to an Early Pregnancy Unit and get a scan up to 16 weeks I think. I don't know where you are but several of the large hospitals in the UK have them and you can go as a walk in. If you are 'unsure' about your dates you could do this if worried at 18 weeks I am sure. Don't go to A and E or via midwife or they will send you away and tell you to get GP referral which you don't actually need.

I have done this so know its possible. I went to Guys in London


----------



## Mahoghani

I don't think you need to worry too much. If this is your first child it's perfectly normal not to feel movement until 20 or even 22 weeks. espeacially if you are over weight. And pink spotting, as the other ladies said, is normal if your placenta is moving which it can. Still, if it will help ease your worry by all means have yourself checked out. If for no other reason than to bring your stress level down. :)


----------



## amotherslove

Spotting is totally normal. Please try not to worry too much. If you feel for sure something is wrong though, don't ignore your instincts, get seen asap.


----------

